# 2 snowblowers for your driveway?



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been living at the same place for 50 years. when I was younger I used dad's old Snowbird to clean up after a storm. Dad and mom are gone, so I own the place today.

Later that 30 something year old blower was getting tired. It wasn't reliable any longer. It broke down often to leave me shoveling the rest of the day, or I had to just deal with it until stores open in the morning.

Today I have 2 snowblowers, a 30" for a spare and a 36" for the main event when we get pounded.

I told someone once I didn't enjoy shoveling 100' of sidewalks or clearing the driveway by hand so now after having issues in the past I have 2 blowers ready to go for winter. If the big one breaks down or won't start, no worries, I grab the other.

That guy laughed at me and said what a waste of money!

Just keep in mind he lived in a rent so someone else cleaned up his walks...

Who else has a main and spare machine for snow duty?

I can't be the only one who thinks like this.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Just one machine here. We had a Gravely walk behind with a plow in New York in the 70's. Then, no snow machine until my early 60's (25 years in the South) and we had a huge snow here in Maryland. The crew that came around charged me $450 for the clean-up of a 34 inch snow. I decided to go ahead and get a machine in 2016. It is the best thing I have bought so far! No more hours of shoveling and an aching back. It is certainly not a waste of money in any sense. You are smart to have a back-up ready just in case.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i run three machines, a single stage for the deck, the sno tek is my go to machine for the driveway.....its easy to handle, the vintage sno throw is for the big storms and is a hand full but a fun machine to use. would never rely on one driveway machine in my situation !


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've got 2 snowblowers. A single stage and 2 stage. For many many years I used a single stage 3.5 hp Craftsman. I was a lot younger then LOL. Since I now have the new Toro single stage the 2 stage does get a rest more often.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I had a JD tractor with a snowblower on the frt. It was getting too much work to keep it setup and working and to store. So in 2008 I bought a Toro Powermax 1028 LXE. I also have a smaller paddle style Toro not as big as the 1028, but still does a good job. So I can say I have two.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a honda hs624 with a hs80 as a backup for the driveway.

a hs55 for the front deck for the dogs

a hs 55 for the back yard. keep a path to the shed and propane tank.

a hs828 for making money with . use the 80 as well for this.

oh ya, also have a hs50 that I am restoring to showroom condition for the fun of it.

I just enjoy playing with honda's.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I kept two for my use, Have a Ariens 1027LE for the big snow and got a Sno-Tek 24" for the light snow, But found a 2017 Ariens deluxe 24" and planned to sell the Sno-Tek BUT my fiance moved in and says I MUST keep the Sno-Tek for her to help clear snow as she refuses to sit in the house while I work LOL Me thinks she just likes the machines LOL


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I've flirted with the idea of putting a plow on the truck, but the sidewalks still need to be cleared.

Then for the past 2 winter's looked into a small tractor with heated cab so I won't get chilled to the bone in January, but I don't have the storage space in the garage plus a $20,000 tractor is crazy for my application.

I invested in better winter snowblower gear when I'm dealing with wind or rain.

Good gloves, rain jacket, ski goggles for the wind, and a few hooded jackets are a lot cheaper than a nice warm tractor.... Not preferred but will do for now.

I aired up the tires last weekend. I just need to pour in the fuel. I'm ready as can be for this winter.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> BUT my fiance moved in and says I MUST keep the Sno-Tek for her to help clear snow as she refuses to sit in the house while I work LOL Me thinks she just likes the machines LOL



What's that country song, she thinks my tractor is sexy....lol


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I have 2 myself plus a toro power shovel
i keep waiting to find a single stage for free but no luck
i want to sell the st824 with impeller kit and just keep the 28 inch with the 20 ft lbs engine
but all ill get is 250 300 it kooks like chit but will out clear most new blowers so i keep it


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

I use 2.
I have a 2 stage Ariens Pro 28 that I use for heavy snowfalls usually over 6 inches, and my Toro CCR-3000 that I use for the tight areas, slushy snow, and the lighter snowfalls.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

I have my HSS and a smaller HS720. Driveway is sloped 3car 40x30ft and have about 150ft of sidewalk to clear. I would break my back doing it with a shovel only.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have 2, also. Single stage Honda HS720, so my kids and wife can use. And an Ariens 2 stage 11528, for the the big snows.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

2 here, Ariens path pro for slush and small storms, Professional 28 for when the fun begins 🙂


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Zavie said:


> I've got 2 snowblowers. A single stage and 2 stage.


Same here. I use the Toro CCR 1000 for the small storms, and then pull out the Ariens ST824 for the larger ones.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Who else has a main and spare machine for snow duty? I can't be the only one who thinks like this.



Been thinking about that kind of scenario if/when I fix the wounded MTD. Not sure if I could handle repeated instances of "THE LOOK" from the boss though.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Only one blower here. Cheaper than buying a second one is to have a good relationship with the neighbour who runs an Airens. He's only 200m away and we'll look out for each other if the need arises.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

SnowH8ter said:


> Been thinking about that kind of scenario if/when I fix the wounded MTD. Not sure if I could handle repeated instances of "THE LOOK" from the boss though.


Say your back went out and give her the shovel. The look will change quickly believe me! Honey that 2nd snowblower is not a bad idea....


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

After 10 years with a mediocre blower, this will be my first winter with 2 blowers. I got rid of my 27” and got a Honda HS720 for most of the storms and will take delivery tomorrow of an Ariens 30” Platinum SHO. 
But, I still hope it doesn’t snow at all this winter.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I have two but for a different reason. I bought a SS a couple years ago because most of the snow we get these days comes in the 2-6 inch range and a 2 stage is just not needed plus with the SS I can do the job in half the time.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> What's that country song, she thinks my tractor is sexy....lol


It made me think of the ZZ Top song....She don't love me, she love my automobile

As of right now I have a Simplicity 860 24" two stage, and I'm working on getting the 42" single stage ready for my JD garden tractor.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Some guys here have as many as 6-8 blowers. I own 4. Probably have about $400 invested in the lot. Read the toy lists below member's posts. Lots of us have our equipment listed.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

3 old Ariens currently. I paid $100 total for them all, a couple 1971's and a 1974 I believe. Two currently run about as perfect as they can considering their age and unrestored condition. The 3rd I am currently repairing. 

They're older 'n dirt obviously, but last winter we got our heaviest snows late which killed the two I owned at the time. I bought the 3rd non-running as a parts machine but discovered all it needed was carb work, and now it's the cherry of the bunch. There's nothing more frustrating than having to do snow blower surgery on a machine when you don't have a garage let alone a heated garage - and (in late winter 2018) it seemed to never stop snowing. 

So, I have backups (that now actually run). And have spent the better part of this September and October doing a bunch of maintenance and refreshing to get all 3 running as well as possible as inexpensively as possible. I probably, grand total, have $600 wrapped up in these through the years - most of this in 2018 doing repairs and maintenance that never got done prior on them.

Can't remember the last time my fingers were clean, yet for some odd reason I don't mind at all. I love fixing up old school stuff, and probably love the chase in figuring out how to do it all - and scrounging parts - just as much.

Just wish I had a nice garage to do the work in...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

People are always saying how expensive Honda's are but i just don't get it.

Sure a new one can run 3 grand. We have a half dozen Honda's that cost a grand total. If you keep your eyes open the deals on excellent used Honda's are out there and if you can do the maintenance and repairs yourself , you're all set. 

That 80 and 828 I use to snow blow just a couple drives paid for the whole lot several times over.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I'd like to get a small single stage for the days where we have enough snow to justify clearing the driveway, but using my 31" is overkill. However, since my driveway is gravel, single stage doesn't seem like a good idea, judging from how it works it would pick up a lot of gravel.


So, even if there's only 3 inches after a snowfall I bring out my only blower. I used to shovel the entire driveway when we got a small snowfall, but not anymore. I'd rather waste some fuel and use the machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tlshawks said:


> 3 old Ariens currently. I paid $100 total for them all, a couple 1971's and a 1974 I believe. Two currently run about as perfect as they can considering their age and unrestored condition. The 3rd I am currently repairing.
> 
> They're older 'n dirt obviously, but last winter we got our heaviest snows late which killed the two I owned at the time. I bought the 3rd non-running as a parts machine but discovered all it needed was carb work, and now it's the cherry of the bunch. There's nothing more frustrating than having to do snow blower surgery on a machine when you don't have a garage let alone a heated garage - and (in late winter 2018) it seemed to never stop snowing.
> 
> ...



I agree with the garage part. I have to move car out everyday to work on stuff. Moving a bunch of stuff from garage to spare room in house so I'll have more room.

I met a good ol boy a couple months ago that built a shop you would die for. the size of a 5 car garage behind his house . he has all top of the line tools , a hydraulic car lift , TV and stero , a fridge , neon signs , old gas pumps and signs and tons of other cool stuff. His yard is filled with classic cars and project cars. He buys everything and anything to restore. I don't know if he won the lottery.

The mega millions here is like $900 plus million and if I won , I would built the pentultimate shop and fly all you guys in for the bash of a lifetime.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got three fairly new Ariens. I should make a decision on getting rid of one of my 2 stage machines. Don't really need them both, not certain about which to get rid of. 


As long as I have a large area to deal with, I'm always going to want to have the single stage machine as my primary since it cleans down to bare pavement. I can't afford re-freeze at night with our driveway, simply not safe.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

uberT said:


> I've got three fairly new Ariens. I should make a decision on getting rid of one of my 2 stage machines. Don't really need them both, not certain about which to get rid of.
> 
> 
> As long as I have a large area to deal with, I'm always going to want to have the single stage machine as my primary since it cleans down to bare pavement. I can't afford re-freeze at night with our driveway, simply not safe.


Completely agree about the single stage and preventing freezing. The single stage is my go-to for 90% of the time. When I later bought the big two stage for those rare heavy dumps, I was almost embarrassed to own two machines and wondered what the neighbours would say.

That didn't last long. One big dump and I had people knocking on my door saying thank you. If you are blessed enough to afford both, that's the way to go.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

40 plus years here dealing with snow and a family in a 300+ inch per year snowfall area, and never needed more than one. Some basic spares (spark plug, shear pins) and never broken anything other than the craptastic plastic recoil starters, and electric get's me past that. With proper maintenance, and not using the machine abusively, things should hold up, and issues detectable well before failure. Ignore it, and the end user becomes the cause of failure, not the machine.

In this climate, single stages are a cute toy, but generally useless . . .


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> The mega millions here is like $900 plus million and I won, I would built the penultimate shop and fly all you guys in for the bash of a lifetime.


Bought my tickets this morning.

A buddy of mine lives up in northern Minnesota. Out in the country up there, the garages at many places are just as big as the homes. Some are even log garages to match the log home. 4 stalls is pretty much the standard, but I've seen 8 stalls at McMansions on the bigger lakes.

If I won the jackpot, I'm fairly certain I'd be calling realtors up there (or northern Wisconsin) tomorrow afternoon. "I have but one pre-requisite, the garage has to be REALLY big..."

Good luck to you (and I) and everybody else buying in!


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

tadawson said:


> 40 plus years here dealing with snow and a family in a 300+ inch per year snowfall area, and never needed more than one. Some basic spares (spark plug, shear pins) and never broken anything other than the craptastic plastic recoil starters, and electric get's me past that. With proper maintenance, and not using the machine abusively, things should hold up, and issues detectable well before failure. Ignore it, and the end user becomes the cause of failure, not the machine.


I've got the same general logic. And worst case, if everything does go wrong, I can shovel the sidewalk and have at least one vehicle that I could get out through the snowy driveway without too much work, which buys me some time / ability to get parts so I can fix the snowblower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I always have at least two. Only had a rider and it died one winter half way down the drive, no spark blocking me in. Had to wrestle it out of the way and shovel a 300 foot driveway to get to the road. Just about killed me, I'm old !!
Since then I never relay on only one of anything.

.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

tadawson said:


> 40 plus years here dealing with snow and a family in a 300+ inch per year snowfall area, and never needed more than one. Some basic spares (spark plug, shear pins) and never broken anything other than the craptastic plastic recoil starters, and electric get's me past that.


I have new belts, carburators, pins, lights, spark plugs etc in boxes, pretty much all the likely stuff to fail. But I have blown pulleys twice and that needed parts to be ordered. Once a modified NAPA part got the snowbird up and running in a few days, but it took 10 days for a big Sears machine to be running after I ordered the main pulley off of the engine.

When it may snow 2-3 times a week, 10 days is a long time to wait!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Another point, whenever they break it's always on a Sunday when everything is closed.

Now all the small engine shops are gone so now
I'm really screwed. Nearly everything is an order online event. Gosh that is so much fun when they forcast another 12"-18" in 48 hours.

Sometimes they are 100% wrong which l love as it's 38 degrees and raining that day but I just hate waiting for parts! You never know what's going to hit you in a few days.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> I have new belts, carburators, pins, lights, spark plugs etc in boxes, pretty much all the likely stuff to fail. But I have blown pulleys twice and that needed parts to be ordered. Once a modified NAPA part got the snowbird up and running in a few days, but it took 10 days for a big Sears machine to be running after I ordered the main pulley off of the engine.
> 
> When it may snow 2-3 times a week, 10 days is a long time to wait!


The only blowerI recall leaving us hurting was an old Moto Mower that was all chain driven. That **** thing would break chains if you looked at it wrong. Ariens since then, and zero failure other than above - 2 recoil starters, and a few shear pins. Not sure I could break a pulley if I tried (well, other than overrevving it . . .).


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

tadawson said:


> Not sure I could break a pulley if I tried (well, other than overrevving it . . .).


The Snowbird pulley was thin like sheet metal and it wore thru on one side causing the belt to walk off. The B&S had a poorly welded pulley that snapped in two.

Whoever heard of main drive pulleys off the engine failing?

Murphy's law, weird things happen. To me, whenever they forecast a Nor'easter I expect it. LOL


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I had 4 until Wednesday. My retro Bobcat, 11/33 Noma resto, Eska 5/22 & Ariens 7/24 both from the 60s and rescued from doldrums of son in law's garage(complete w mouse nests). Sold the Eska and Noma for $200. So now Bobcat backed by '68 Ariens!


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Always have two. Last winter one of my Ariens broke a shear pin and the pin won’t come out and there were 30” snow. I don’t have a garage and I was 2 blocks away at my rental property. Left that at a nieghbor’s garage and went home to fire up the Yamaha track drive to finish the job. The next day my nieghbor and I was able to change that broken pin. 

I also use the track drive for my house on a hill, and the large 36” Ariens Pro for the rental with double driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

I suppose it depends on how much snow you get, size of your plowing area and urgency to get out of your own driveway. Things break regardless of how well you maintain them. 
For me living in rural northwest WI with a long driveway and needing to get to work daily, 2 are necessary.

Primary is an Ariens Pro 28 and secondary is a Toro 8/24.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

CalgaryPT said:


> The single stage is my go-to for 90% of the time.


 
Yeah, using the single stage machine is always going to be my first consideration - - if I can get away with it. I'm sure my single stage machine has more hours on it than the two other machines combined. The single stage Ariens I've got has been an outstanding tool.


Now, if I didn't have plenty of storage for these things, I'd only have one and I think it would be the 24" since it is just a bit more compact than the other.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Here in Connecticut depending on where you live we average about 25-30 inches along the shoreline which tends to be a wet snow. 35-40 in the northern areas is a little more dryer I have a single stage toro CCR2450 which works very well most of the time for a two car length three car wide driveway no side walks.My problem is the end of the driveway snow from the plow which can be a lot depending on snowfall.Bought older aliens 922002 4 hp 20in i believe it is.I paid 60 bucks for. Always wanted a second one for this reason.I guess I will find out if this works for me or not


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm never without multiple blowers as I fix and flip all winter. I have some keepers that won't sell unless someone offers me crazy money...a ST824 Preditor powered hot rod, a 924 32 inch with 11 hp Tecumseh....and a 13 36 Powershift...I;m working on a St 1232 that I may repower with a 420 cc Chondra.....and I currently have 32 blowers for sale waiting for snow.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Just bought a Honda HS1132 with low hours a couple weeks ago and the other day bought a 1132 parts machine for next to nothing.

snow removal business here I come !

probably won't snow now.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Completely agree about the single stage and preventing freezing. The single stage is my go-to for 90% of the time. When I later bought the big two stage for those rare heavy dumps, I was almost embarrassed to own two machines and wondered what the neighbours would say.
> 
> That didn't last long. One big dump and I had people knocking on my door saying thank you. If you are blessed enough to afford both, that's the way to go.


For many years, I used a shovel, when the kids came it was exhausting work cleaning the driveway on a few hours sleep then going to work, come home and do it again. I bought a Toro CCR-2000 back in 1992-93 and it is still plugging away here in the Buffalo, N.Y. area. That single stage is my go to machine also! I bought my neighbors Craftsman 10 HP 28 inch blower when he decided to go with a plow service. I did the impeller mod with armor skids and it takes care of the heavy lake effect snows we get. My wife spotted an Ariens ST-1028, at a garage sale across the street from her Mom's and let me know about it - the guy was retired and moving to Florida - got it for under $150. I did the impeller mod with armor skids on it also and it is now my main machine for heavy lake effect snowstorms, what a beast. 

Quick question to all members concerning this topic, for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Quick question to all members concerning this topic, for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?


For small storms, or wet sloppy snow, usually use the single stage. For big storms i bring out the big 2 stage. If we had a decent storm, and wife isnt working, she uses the single stage, and i use the big machine. The single stage also does a nice job cleaning right to pavement.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

This is my first season with 2 blowers. It will be the single stage for everything it can handle and the bigger 2-stage for everything else. I hope to install hour meters on them to see the difference in usage come Spring.

Hopefully they will both read 00.0 hours!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

aldfam4 said:


> _...for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?_


I rotate, mainly to keep my oldest one working.

After having just one machine for the first 24 years of living here, it sure is nice having a backup.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mountain Man said:


> For small storms, or wet sloppy snow, usually use the single stage. For big storms i bring out the big 2 stage. If we had a decent storm, and wife isnt working, she uses the single stage, and i use the big machine. The single stage also does a nice job cleaning right to pavement.


Yep, that's how we roll here western new York!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Quick question to all members concerning this topic, for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?


Depending on the snowfall, Lighter snow gets the smaller 24" and the big snowfalls get the 10hp on the EOD and sidewalk which gets buried quite deep while the better half uses one of the 24" to clear the drive so they all get use.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i like having a spare. it has benefited me a few times. also going through a few snowblowers over the last couple years has allowed me to figure out what is nearly the perfect size machine for me. i found the 26" machine i picked up last winter to be the perfect size. the 30" one is too heavy and bulky and the 20" one is a bit small even tho it is pretty light and easy to move or transport. here is my fleet from last year. going to try selling the large one this winter and i may have a sears 26" blower that might replace the yardworks one on in the middle.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

aldfam4 said:


> Quick question to all members concerning this topic, for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?


My primary is the biggest one I got the 36" pro. I wanted the widest machine they made because of the wide driveway I have, but not wider than the sidewalks that I maintain. 
I have a wide driveway so if there is only 2-3 inches I can travel faster up and down the driveway taking 3' swipes getting done faster to get back in the warm house. If I have 2' to clear, I can't run behind it but the machine won't labor so it's still an easy chore to do.

The back up 30" is stored like the primary in a heated garage. The garage is at 40 degrees normally in the winter. I turn up the heat if I work on the truck or something needs fixing.

The back up is clean with fresh oil and greased up without fuel in the tank. If I need it, it will start on 1 pull. I drain the carb and cleaned the bowl so I know it will start.
I occasionally pull the starter a few times to keep the engine loose so the rings won't stick to the cylinder. The last time it ran was last winter as I started it to change the oil. It takes 3/4 quart so I will change it every few years if it sits or every year if I have to use it.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

I usually have 2 or 3 per year. Usually 1970s ariens of some sort. One at the house and one in the barn. 24" for clearing snow paths in the grass and 32" for the drives. Then there is the latest project I have whatever that may be.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Everyone bought used off Craigslist. Added a Pro 32 hydro 12v over the summer, Sold the older 32 Pro


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Quick question to all members concerning this topic, for users with multiple machines, do you use your go to machine and store your backup until your main machine needs work or do you rotate machines?


I use the single stage for smaller accumulations, and the two stage for larger accumulations and/or when the EOD is really heavy/icy. I also run the two stage around the back yard for the dogs (we have two shih tzus - a combined 28 pounds of holy terror :biggrin, so they have an easier time getting around when it gets deep.


----------



## SHVLHEAD (Feb 12, 2017)

I run two blowers as well. Single stage Toro for the lighter stuff and an Ariens 832 for the larger heavier accumulation as well as EOD. Nothing more frustrating than running a single stage into a frozen EOD ice pile for an eternity.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a Ariens 22" compact 2 stage and a Ford 40" 2 stage for my GT 85 garden tractor. 
However I usually use a 42" plow on my GT 85.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> I kept two for my use, Have a Ariens 1027LE for the big snow and got a Sno-Tek 24" for the light snow, But found a 2017 Ariens deluxe 24" and planned to sell the Sno-Tek BUT my fiance moved in and says I MUST keep the Sno-Tek for her to help clear snow as she refuses to sit in the house while I work LOL Me thinks she just likes the machines LOL


Sounds like you found a keeper Dauntae!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

I run two machines here as well. My only machine used to be an 85cc AVX single stage, but it now plays second fiddle to the Ariens 724 I recently got with the advice from this forum. If this winter is as bad as some predict, the Ariens should get a good amount of use. Time will tell.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just got a Pro 28 this month and I have a 10hp 29” Craftsman that is a little tired. Going to use that for a spare and keep it in the back so I can make a path for the dog.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Everyone bought used off Craigslist. Added a Pro 32 hydro 12v over the summer, Sold the older 32 Pro


Any snow clouds seeing that lineup should head north!:devil:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Toro 521(now 6.521)
Ariens ST824
Ariens ST824
Allis Chalmers Sno-Pro 828


Just got an early Ariens 624,not running yet.


Didn't pay a dime for any of them.Haven't put much into them except for the 6.5hp Ching-Chong Ding-Dong engine for the Toro.


I've broken two blowers in one day,yeah,I like to have a spare handy.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

For the size of my driveway (large) and the snow we get in NJ (hit or miss) these two oldies are sufficient. I gave the beloved Snowmaster to my BIL to use. Would have given him the PredaToro shown here but its got no safeties on it now and dont want to risk anything



.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely need more then one snowblower! 

I feel good with my current three. 

I gave my old 26" MTD Gold to my brother in law. But... he's also my neighbor, sooo its kind of like I store it in his garage.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I have to be honest and say that if my garage or indeed my living room could take them I'd have at least 3 Honda snowblowers. Not for any practical considerations but because I love looking at Honda power equipment as much as I do using them!! (I'd better keep my voice down or my generator will hear me and get jealoius  ) Much like I love Italian V twin racing motorcycles, if I had the room my house would be full of 70s Moto Guzzis and Ducatis. 

Ariens Hydro Pro - I loved reading the opening post of this thread. You have a gift in conveying very palpable sentiment


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Ariens Hydro Pro - I loved reading the opening post of this thread. You have a gift in conveying very palpable sentiement


:signlol:


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

New member...first post.

Been a JD fan for a lifetime. Had a 1032 for years, then bought a 1032D back in early 90s. Still running that one today, although it may not make another year. Gave that old 1032 to a friend of mine a decade ago, but it was nice to have a backup.

My backup now is a shovel. :-(


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1032D built by ariens good old machine


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

It has been flawless. Left the wear bar go for two seasons longer than it should have. Toast now. Other items are wiggling and rattling. Original engine, new carb. Absolutely zero defects in this old girl. Would buy another in a heartbeat...

New Ariens on my radar.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Got 2 snowblowers Toro Power Clear 621 QZE and Ariens Deluxe 28". The 621 gets most of the work now since I got it. When I get hit with big storms Orange Crusher comes out.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

just to add to the conversation - 3 ariens - 2 are the 8 hp 924 'tractor' and the other is a 7 hp 1968 model - the 2 8 hp "live" under a cap in the back of the 1989 GMC K2500 plow truck, the 7 hp is usually in the neighbor's garage (we don't have a garage..) to do 3 neighbors before heading out to do the other work with the truck and 2 ariens.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

1132le said:


> 1032D built by ariens good old machine


I had a JD 1128DDE that lasted a dozen years. Sold it last season and bought a 928AATD. I had the money and the Deere was too heavy for me to muscle around at my age.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

A single stage 208cc for the wife, a 11.5 hp two stage for me, a Toro power shovel for the back deck, and a Honda HS624 on tracks just because I always wanted one, and a 1989 Chevy Blazer S-series 
with a 7ft Western plow. I like backup.


----------

